# Lite-On 12x10x32x CD-R/RW

## mogosjoh

I have all of the CD-recording software installed on my machine, and I have used cdrecord and many other utilities many times on other boxes, but I cannot get my gentoo box to recognize my CD-RW as a SCSI device.  Here is output from 'cdrecord -scanbus'

cdrecord: No such file or directory.  Cannot open '/dev/pg*'.  Cannot open SCSI driver.

so, how can I get my CD-burning to work??

thanks for the help,

  -John

----------

## klieber

 *mogosjoh wrote:*   

> so, how can I get my CD-burning to work??

 

If it's not showing up in -scanbus, then it's probably a kernel config problem.  Have you checked to make sure all the right options are enabled in your kernel config file?  (ide-scsi, etc.)

--kurt

----------

